# Well, it is Thursday!



## sawhorseray (Aug 19, 2021)




----------



## gmc2003 (Aug 19, 2021)

All good ones Ray, I really like the Eagles spoof, and can relate to the pencil/cassette one. Don't forget we also used to add fluid to our rear bumpers via the license plate.

Chris


----------



## JLeonard (Aug 19, 2021)

Thanks for the chuckles. I needed them this morning.

Jim


----------



## smokeymose (Aug 19, 2021)

Ok, I'm one of the 3 who understood the pencil and cassette one,


----------



## yankee2bbq (Aug 19, 2021)




----------



## GonnaSmoke (Aug 19, 2021)

smokeymose said:


> Ok, I'm one of the 3 who understood the pencil and cassette one,


That makes 2 of us, who's the 3rd??


----------



## smokeymose (Aug 19, 2021)

GonnaSmoke said:


> That makes 2 of us, who's the 3rd??



GMC picked it up. I'm betting there are more than 3 around here :-)


----------



## GATOR240 (Aug 19, 2021)

smokeymose said:


> GMC picked it up. I'm betting there are more than 3 around here :-)


You bet right!


----------



## MJB05615 (Aug 19, 2021)

Great ones Ray!  I also loved the Cassette one.  Great throwback.  Thanks my friend.


----------



## Winterrider (Aug 19, 2021)

I still have cassettes


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Aug 19, 2021)

Winterrider said:


> I still have cassettes



I have those too and a crap load of of those black round vinyl things that make sound!


----------



## sawhorseray (Aug 19, 2021)

I don't usually reply to my joke posts, I mean it's not like a cook, it's just for fun to maybe crack a smile. Some of you guys need to learn how to throw some old junk out! RAY


----------



## MJB05615 (Aug 19, 2021)

That's funny.  We've thrown out so much stuff over the years, and somehow we accumulate more.  Just before Covid last year, we got rid of a lot.  We didn't really get anything new for over a year.  Now, somehow there's a whole lotta junk in the storage area that wasn't there last year.  No one knows how that happened, lol.


----------



## sawhorseray (Aug 19, 2021)

MJB05615 said:


> That's funny.  We've thrown out so much stuff over the years, and somehow we accumulate more.  Just before Covid last year, we got rid of a lot.  We didn't really get anything new for over a year.  Now, somehow there's a whole lotta junk in the storage area that wasn't there last year.  No one knows how that happened, lol.



Yeah, I can understand Mike. Every time I clear out a little space in the garage my wife fills that space up with Amazon boxes. As soon as I get rid of the boxes she fills the space up with the crap that came inside the boxes. Just a lose lose proposition I reckon. RAY


----------



## chef jimmyj (Aug 20, 2021)

Damn It! Read them in bed at 2:30 in the morning. Im pretty sure I'll have a bruise from the Backhand to the head I received for Laughing too loud!...JJ


----------



## Brokenhandle (Aug 20, 2021)

Thanks Ray! They were great! And we are inheriting my wife's grandma's stereo... complete with turn table and 8 track player... must have an empty spot around here someplace!

Ryan


----------

